# Solved: IE8 Won't Display .gif Images On My Website (On Secure Connection)



## billyb1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm currently working on a website for a mate which was going well until I tried to view it in Internet Explorer 8. The problem is that when I click on view with secure connection it will not display my .gif images that are important to the layout of the site. They display fine in Firefox and Chrome though and even on IE8 when I click NO to view on secure network but most people will click YES and as this is a business website it's important that it runs flawlessly for him, it's got me stumped. Please help me, I will leave a link to the site below, to understand fully what I mean please view it in both IE8 and FireFox/Chrome. I promised my mate I would have a preview ready for him by Friday.

Thanks for listening.

https://sites.google.com/site/steelsecuritysystems00111/


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Looks the same to me, if I use http or https


----------



## billyb1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for your reply, that is strange. When I try to view on IE8 a box pops up and asks if I want to view in a secure connection or not. If I click yes it doesn't display my images but works fine for an unsecure connection. I will add that it's the first time I used IE8 since it was downloaded, maybe I have to correct some settings? Any idea why this is happening to me on 3 different computers but not you? I'm baffled.

I get this box pop up when I try to load the page:

*Do you want to view only the webpage content that was delivered securely?*
This webpage contains content that will not be delivered using a secure HTTPS connection, which could compromise the security of the entire webpage.
[Yes][No]

When I click Yes, my images don't load. When I click No, my images load fine. This only happens in IE8.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Well I'm using Safari 5.1.3 on a Mac. And it doesn't even ask me about secure connections, the page just loads like any other.

By the way, you might want to upgrade to IE9, it adds some improvements to HTML and CSS that IE8 doesn't have.


----------



## billyb1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

I fixed it, just use 'http' instead of 'https'. Thanks guys.


----------

